# Tar Heel



## Suspect XX (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone at the Tar Heel FT that can keep us less fortunate updated? Thanks


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Derby partial results: 1st-#14- (12 mth old) Malcolm
2nd- #3 April 
3rd- #18 Betsy
4th- #7 Elizabeth
Don't know jams

Open didn't finish 1st.


----------



## Mike McDaniel (Apr 9, 2011)

Dog #14 Jesse! That is great! Monty I know you are proud of Jesse and the great Job that Malcolm and Alan have done with him.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Way to go Jesse!

Dog is a littermate to my pup. That's great to see.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats to April and Ritz on the derby second!


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open to 2nd: 1,4,12,16,22,23,24,29,33,34,37,39,40,42,45,50,52,53,54,56,58,59,61,63,65,66,67,69,70,71,74,77,81,84,87,88

Double land blind


----------



## David Witt (Oct 12, 2009)

Way to go Monty, Malcolm, and Jesse who just turned a year old last month.


----------



## David Witt (Oct 12, 2009)

Callbacks to the Q land blind:
1, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 18, 19, 20, 23, 25


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Would anyone post or PM a description of the Open 1st Series. Thank you.



Barb


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

David thank you for the Callbacks at the Qual!! Are girl Rosie is running and appreciate all the info you can give!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Anymore Qual info or results????


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Qual callback to 3rd

1, 3, 4, 7, 8, 9, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 18, 19, 20, 

14 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you so much Chad....drives me crazy when I don't know anything


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Am' callbacks to 3rd

1, 2, 3, 4, 7, 8, 11, 13, 16, 17, 18, 20, 21, 22, 24, 25, 33, 34, 37, 38, 50, 51, 53, 55, 59, 62.

should be 26 total


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Thank you so much Chad....drives me crazy when I don't know anything


Your welcome ! 

Tell Kenny I said Hi


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Chad we need some info on the Qual PLEASE!! Thanks


----------



## tke0398 (Feb 23, 2003)

Qualifying

1st - 11
2nd - 19
3rd - 1
4th - 7
RJ - 15
JAMs - 4, 9, 18


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Still looking to get a description of the Open 1st, if anyone could be so kind.

Thanks!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Huge congrats to Matt and Nib! 2nd in the Qual. I am so happy to see how well you have done together.


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats to Chad and Peace on their RJ in the Q. Peace has been a very consistent dog, finishing or placing in every Q she has ran. Good luck next weekend.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats to Mike Ballezzi's Pink and Jason Baker on her Open win! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Mike, on your Open WIN with Seaside's Get the Party Started, handled by Jason Baker! 

She's an awesome dog and obviously had an awesome weekend!

Rita


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Congrats to "Pink" - FC Seasides Get The Party Started, owner Mike Ballezzi and handler, Jason baker for her Open Win!!!

She's one heck of a nice dog... I feel quite fortunate to have one of her 14 month old pups in "Traitor". If he turns out to be anything like his sire FC AFC Aran Islands Dougan) and dam, I'll be in for one fun ride!


----------



## E Zeiders (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey Pink and Mike--Awesome win! Start the Party!!


----------

